# Assos Händler



## matz-melon (27. März 2006)

Hallo,

kennt von Euch jemand einen saarländischen Händler der assos Hosen im Sortiment hat, im speziellen die T FI.Mille?
Fallen die Hosen wirklich etwas kleiner aus als andere. Ich fahre zur Zeit Gonso Hosen. Hat jemand Erfahrungsberichte?
Laut assos Größentabelle sollte ich bei 182cm Körpergröße L tragen. In Gonsohosen habe ich aber XL?!?

Danke im Voraus!

Gruß Matz


----------



## Einheimischer (27. März 2006)

Ich weiss, dass Sport H2, Kastanienweg 2, 66424 Homburg, Tel. 06841-68557 mal Assos Hosen hatte, ob er immer noch hat  Ruf einfach vorher mal an, nicht das du umsonst hinfährtst.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matz-melon (28. März 2006)

Hallo Einheimischer,

danke für den Tipp! Die Telefonnummer hat sich geändert oder stimmt nicht ganz: 06841/68537!

Wollte gerade anrufen, leider noch zu. Die haben aber sehr angenehme , mitarbeitorientiert Arbeitszeiten:

Öffnungszeiten
Mo - Fr 12:00 - 18:00
Sa       08:30 - 13:00

So schön, gäähhhnnn, hätte ich's mal gerne. Muß wohl auch einen Radshop aufmachen.

Also dann

Matz


----------



## matz-melon (28. März 2006)

Hallo,

leider Fehlanzeige. Die haben "nur" SUGOI. Ich will aber nun mal eine assos ausprobieren  
Wenn schon alle über assos reden, die einen positive, die anderen negativ, muss ich das Teil mal ausprobieren.

Muss mir dann wohl eine im Internet bestellen, Größe auf gut Glück. Wird schon passen.  

Trotzdem danke für den Tipp!

Gruß Matz, der jetzt aus Frust biken geht!


----------



## Oberaggi (28. März 2006)

Guckst Du Homepage:
www.assos.com


Findest Du

Authorized Dealers
Radwelt Hawner GmbH
Unten am Mühlenweg
66806 Ensdorf
Tel 06831 - 78 099
www.radwelt-hawner.de


----------



## sarakosa (28. März 2006)

Hi, 

Radwelt Hawner in Ensdorf verkauf Assos Trikots.  
Bestimmt hat er dann auch Hosen.
0 68 31  7 80 99


----------



## matz-melon (28. März 2006)

Hi,

Danke für den Hawner Tipp! Naja, muss schon sagen die Idee mit der assos-Hompeage ist nicht schlecht. Hätte ich auch drauf kommen können. 
Dann hätte ich heute aber keinen driftigen Grund gehabt mich mit meinem Bike in den Regen zu stürzen.

Also dann nochmals danke!

Gruß Matz


----------



## zeitweiser (28. März 2006)

Na ja Matz
hätste das vorher gewusst....
und dann noch heimlich trainieren....


----------



## matz-melon (29. März 2006)

Wie vorher gewusst? Hast Du mir die Infos vorenthalten?!?
Heimlich trainieren? Ich hatte doch einen Spion dabei, der meinen Leistungsgrad mitprotokollierte. Außerdem waren's ja nur 65Km und 1150Hm. , da kann man doch nicht von trainieren sprechen.
Sind noch schön in den Platzregen gekommen, da lernt man seine Gore Jacke richtig zu schätzen.

Also dann Gudd Schaff.

Matz


----------



## klostertrailer (29. März 2006)

schon wach oder noch auf    
hast wohl Urlaub


----------



## matz-melon (29. März 2006)

Wer fragt das? Antworte jetzt nicht mit dem Namen "klostertrailer"!

Schaffe, schaffe Häusle baue!

oder:

der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm

oder noch besser:

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund

wen das aber alles nicht interessiert, ich habe nebenbei Urlaub. Mein letzter den ich in der Firma beantragt habe oder besser noch beantragen durfte.

Also dann

Matz

PS, ein fast lustiger Wtz:

Ein Radfahrer fährt ganz gemütlich Schlangenlinien genau vor der Straßenbahn. Der Straßenbahnfahrer flucht und ärgert sich und schließlich lehnt er sich raus und brüllt: "Du hirnloser Depp, du! Kannst denn nicht woanders fahren?!" Darauf der Radfahrer, mit mildem Lächeln: "Ich schon..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matz-melon (30. März 2006)

Hi,

war gerade beim Hawner und habe mir nun doch die T FI.13 S2 geholt. Ich hoffe das Geld lohnt sich, damit der Popo nach der nächste Tour nicht schmerzt. 

Danke noch mal an sarakosa und Oberaggi für den Tipp. 

Das interessant für Leute die sich das Teil im Internet bestellen wollen. Die T FI.13 S2 fällt wesentlich kleiner bei gleicher Größe aus. Habe mir die T FI in XLG (XXL) geholt und die FI.MIlle passt in XL. Fahr zur Zeit Gonso in XL.

Gruß Matz


----------

